# Leopard with Epson Printer



## BRR (Dec 1, 2007)

OS 10.5.1 with iMac PowerPC G5. Upon installing the new OS, the Epson Utility crashes before show results. Printer Epson Stylus Photo R1800.

I have downloaded and installed latest drivers from Epson.

Anyone else having Epson problems?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

can't say that i am, but then i don't think i have had to print while i was booted into leopard. does epson have anything about it on their support forums? they may not even know about the problem. also, make sure that you have rebooted after installing the driver, and that you have repaired permissions.


----------



## BRR (Dec 1, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> can't say that i am, but then i don't think i have had to print while i was booted into leopard. does epson have anything about it on their support forums? they may not even know about the problem. also, make sure that you have rebooted after installing the driver, and that you have repaired permissions.


Thanks for the quick reply... sending email to Epson support now and repairing permissions too.


----------

